# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fattura di acquisto dalla germania con iva

## PAOLA CA

Una srl ha acquistato on-line su Amazon materiale elettronico da una società con sede a Berlino, ha ricevuto la  fattura con Iva al 22%. Registro la fattura normalmente? e devo fare il modello intra?
Per quanto tempo è valida l'iscrizione al Vies ?
Grazie

----------


## ubaldoer

Ma l'Iva in Germania non è al 19% inoltre se è fattura con iva non viene fatto l'Intrastat  e viene registrata con iva a costo

----------


## elisa1950

Il debitore d'imposta per gli acquisti intracomunitari effettuati in Italia, è l'acquirente-soggetto passivo. L'IVA è perciò dovuta nel paese di destinazione del bene e le aliquote applicabili sono quelle previste per le cessioni dei medesimi beni effettuate all'interno dello Stato. Credo ad ogni modo che gli acquisti su Amazon rientrino nella speciale disciplina dei servizi di e-commerce disciplinato dagli artt. 7ter, 7 sexies, 7 septies DPR 633/72 o mi sbaglio?

----------


## infofattura

Buonasera 
Doveva comunicare al venditore che lei è azienda e fornire la partita iva iscritta al vies e le avrebbero fatturato senza iva come da normativa in quanto nei rapporti tra azienda in reverse exchange l'iva si paga nel paese di colui che effettua il pagamento (dunque iva si regola in Italia). 
Se le hanno addebitato iva si vede che l'hanno considerato come un privato, non so se la fattura è deducibile a questo punto. 
Le consiglio di fornire la partita iva iscritta al vies, oramai si richiede in tempo reale abilitazione e farsi rifare la fattura in modo corretto. 
L'iscrizione al vies non ha scadenza. 
Saluti

----------


## forstmeier

Amazon ? Ormai è un ritornello. 
Leggere: Amazon.it Aiuto: IVA e fatturazione 
saluti,
.

----------

